# My PC will not allow me to uninstall/instal certain programs



## Wmilldes (Mar 2, 2020)

Each time I try to unintall and instal a specific program I get the message:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\.tga\OpenWithProgids.
Could anybody help? I am not an expert so I need an idiot proof explanation and solution.
My PC tech Info: 
Windowsw 8.1 Pro
64-bit Op.System, x64 based processor
Many Thanks,
Wmill


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What is the name of the program and the complete wording of the error message please?


----------



## Wmilldes (Mar 2, 2020)

It is Serif PhotoPlusx4
Many Thanks for your response


----------



## Wmilldes (Mar 2, 2020)

The wording says I should get permission from the manager? The error code is:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\.tga\OpenWithProgids


----------



## Wmilldes (Mar 2, 2020)

I tried to uninstall again and the precise wording of the notice is:
"Could not open key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\.tga\OpenWithProgids
Verify that you have sufficient access to that key, or contact your support personnel."


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

See if you have the latest version with patches for Windows 8.1 and if not download the updates and then see if you still have issues.

http://support.serif.com/kb/a233/how-to-check-that-you-have-latest-update-your-serif-product.aspx


----------



## Wmilldes (Mar 2, 2020)

The Windows 8.1 patches are automatically installed so I am up to date on that at least. As for the Serif x4 I got in touch with them and they are no longer supporting it. The patch they had - through the link you v kindly gave me - does not recognize my Serif x4 so not able to patch it. The program is sitting in the PC being absolutely useless. I can neither use it nor can get rid of it. Very weird!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I was afraid it wasn't supported but was hopeful a patch might work.

Try the free Revo Uninstaller to see if you can get it uninstalled that way:

https://www.revouninstaller.com/products/revo-uninstaller-free/


----------



## Wmilldes (Mar 2, 2020)

I am sorry to be a spoilsport but the result is exactly the same as before with the same message. This time though here is the error code:
=== Verbose logging started: 02/03/2020 22:52:09 Build type: SHIP UNICODE 5.00.9600.00 Calling process: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MsiExec.exe ===
MSI (c) (88:40) [22:52:09:749]: Font created. Charset: Req=0, Ret=0, Font: Req=MS Shell Dlg, Ret=MS Shell Dlg

MSI (c) (88:40) [22:52:09:749]: Font created. Charset: Req=0, Ret=0, Font: Req=MS Shell Dlg, Ret=MS Shell Dlg

MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:765]: Resetting cached policy values
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:765]: Machine policy value 'Debug' is 0
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:765]: ******* RunEngine:
******* Product: {AFA3224E-8AD6-4EFA-9DBA-A2E499F30282}
******* Action:
******* CommandLine: **********
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:765]: Machine policy value 'DisableUserInstalls' is 0
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:812]: Cloaking enabled.
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:812]: Attempting to enable all disabled privileges before calling Install on Server
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:812]: End dialog not enabled
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:812]: Original package ==> C:\Windows\Installer\c8f76.msi
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:812]: Package we're running from ==> C:\Windows\Installer\c8f76.msi
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:812]: APPCOMPAT: Uninstall Flags override found.
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:812]: APPCOMPAT: Uninstall VersionNT override found.
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:827]: APPCOMPAT: Uninstall ServicePackLevel override found.
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:827]: APPCOMPAT: looking for appcompat database entry with ProductCode '{AFA3224E-8AD6-4EFA-9DBA-A2E499F30282}'.
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:827]: APPCOMPAT: no matching ProductCode found in database.
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:827]: MSCOREE not loaded loading copy from system32
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:874]: Machine policy value 'DisablePatch' is 0
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:874]: Machine policy value 'AllowLockdownPatch' is 0
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:874]: Machine policy value 'DisableLUAPatching' is 0
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:874]: Machine policy value 'DisableFlyWeightPatching' is 0
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:874]: Looking for storage transform: setup.mst
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:874]: Note: 1: 2205 2: 3: Patch
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:874]: Note: 1: 2205 2: 3: PatchPackage
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:874]: Note: 1: 2262 2: _Tables 3: -2147287038
MSI (c) (88:B8) [22:52:09:874]: Note: 1: 2262 2: _Columns 3: -2147287038


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How long has it been since you installed it? If it hasn't been very long I would try a system restore to a date just before it was installed which should remove it. 

Note this will also remove any updates or other apps or programs you may have installed after the restore date chosen.


----------



## Wmilldes (Mar 2, 2020)

It was installed in about 2013 after I bought this PC. I have been doing system restore quite frequently because this program stops responding quite regularly now and if I try to use the provided disc for any action - repair/install/uninstall - I get the same code I mentioned at the beginning of our correspondence. The only way to make it respond is to system restore which solves the problem briefly.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you haven't reinstalled Windows since 2013 maybe it's time to do so and freshen things up. Sorry, that's all I can offer at this point.


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

It might uninstall in safe mode, you could try that. Did you try Revo Uninstaller? I use IOBIT uninstaller, it works pretty good but they are always wanting you to get the paid version. I don't recommend their other products.


----------

